
UK Porn Block – Begins 1 Apr 2019 - kerrsclyde
https://inews.co.uk/news/technology/porn-block-free-website-ban-when-date-how-ageid/
======
jaclaz
I am not sure to understand the mechanism.

If I get this right, kids will be _borrowing_ some ID from their parents and
connect under their name.

The fun part might be when (if) they will find that the user already exists
...

~~~
Someone
“We don’t want you to look at porn, and expected you would be smart enough to
do this, so we both registered all our IDs with every porn site on the
planet.”

------
HNLurker2
What about VPNs? I am still 15 and it's illegal but how do I work around it?
(Otherwise mangas are nice because they are considered art not porn and it's
better with imagination )

